# Is the American Wire Guage Table in the NEC



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

310.15(B)(6)
310.16.
310.17.
310.18.
310.19.
310.20.
310.21...............

Or do you mean Table 8?


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 310.15(B)(6)
> 310.16.
> 310.17.
> 310.18.
> ...



It kind of looks like this it starts with the size 0000 and the first two columns are diameter in mils and cm's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Golden Arc said:


> It kind of looks like this it starts with the size 0000 and the first two columns are diameter in mils and cm's.


Uh, no, that one's not in there. It would kinda be worthless since 4/0 is the largest listed, which means that chart is very very very old. Even the 1897 (not 1*98*7, 1*89*7!) has wires up to 2,000 kcmil.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

> It would kinda be worthless since 4/0 is the largest listed, which means that chart is very very very old.


Its in the latest Delmars Standard Textbook of Electricity. Off hand do you know if the other tables you listed show the Diameter in Mils?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Golden Arc said:


> Is the American Wire Guage Table in the NEC If so i cant find it anywhere.


No.




480sparky said:


> Uh, no, that one's not in there. It would kinda be worthless since 4/0 is the largest listed, which means that chart is very very very old. Even the 1897 (not 1*98*7, 1*89*7!) has wires up to 2,000 kcmil.



The OP asked for an American wire gauge table, that is it.

Kcmils are not AWG.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So then the AWG doesn't do Kcmils and the NEC doesn't go by AWG?


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Golden Arc said:


> So then the AWG doesn't do Kcmils and the NEC doesn't go by AWG?



Never mind i think i have found it on Table 8. NEC uses AWG or Kcmils.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Golden Arc said:


> So then the AWG doesn't do Kcmils and the NEC doesn't go by AWG?


All AWG sizes have a kcmil size.

Not all Kcmil sizes will have a AWG size.

Kcmil is a measurement like meters or liters, AWG is a gauge, not really a measurement.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh,............ that's what I said.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Uh,............ that's what I said.



Uh ........... apparently you did not say it in a way that was understandable out side the Tool community. :no:


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

> Not all Kcmil sizes will have a AWG size.



On the table though it says AWG or Kcmils so i guess these are all the AWG sizes they list in Kcmils?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Uh ........... apparently you did not say it in a way that was understandable out side the Tool community. :no:





480sparky said:


> Uh, no, that one's not in there............


Uh....... Pretty obvious, even to non-Tools.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Uh....... Pretty obvious, even to non-Tools.



That doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

1 can of beer = 12 fluid ounces = 355 mililiters:thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Split Bolt said:


> 1 can of beer = 12 fluid ounces = 355 mililiters:thumbsup:



Ok..........


----------



## gschultens (Oct 24, 2010)

Circular mils is the diameter in mils squared. If you go above 0000 gauge, use the diameter in inches. The diameter in mils is diameter in inches x 1000. Then to find conductor resistance (if this is what you're after, and it's not on a chart found elsewhere doing a websearch), use the formula Rc = (K x L)/cmil, where Rc is the resistance of the length of conductor, K is the "K factor" (ohms per cmil-foot - - a length of the conductor 1 circular mil in cross-sectional area and 1 foot long), L is the length of the conductor in feet and cmil is the cross-sectional area of the conductor in circular mills. For copper at 20C, the K factor is usually given as 10.4. For other temperatures, it's 10.8 at 25C, 11.8 at 50C and 12.9 at 75C.


----------

